# Just Got Our First Plasma



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

It's a Panasonic TC-50GT25. And yes, it's 3D. Not only 3D but 2D to 3D as well. It does a fairly good job on the 2D>3D bit. My wife really enjoyed her soaps in 3D today. :lol: Of course 2D to 3D doesn't quite compare to 3D but it's okay. I do think this may be the best picture I've ever seen in my house. We are moving a Toshiba LCD to her sewing room and this will replace it in the bedroom. We have a Toshiba DLP in the game room and a Mits DLP 3D in the family room. And none compare. We had the 2 side by in the bedroom and wow.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh yeah!

I got a Panny plasma the other day and I love it! I don't think I can go back to LCD now...


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

GT25 is a very very nice set, enjoy.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you need special glasses to view?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Active shutter glasses. Off brands like Xpand would work, but I'd recommend getting the 2nd gen Panny glasses.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> Active shutter glasses. Off brands like Xpand would work, but I'd recommend getting the 2nd gen Panny glasses.


I have 2 pair of the Panasonic 2nd gen. They seem about like the Mits and Samsung glasses I use on my Mits. There are some posters on AVS that recommend the Xpand. I'm happy with mine.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Only reason Id recommend against Xpand is the design and filter of the glasses is different from OEM, so it may affect PQ vs OEM which is extremely important if you are calibrating. The Xpands would be good for kids especially, who may not care as much, or for folks not worried about PQ influences.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I got the TC-50G25 in November and have been very happy with it. Panasonic is definitely making good TV's these days...

- Merg


----------

